# Do you like the new 18" factory sport wheels



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

At first I couldn't stand them but now that I've seen a few cars with them in person and also in some pictures, I am really starting to like them


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I saw them on a OB coupe at my dealer. I liked them on that set up.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *I saw them on a OB coupe at my dealer. I liked them on that set up. *


No no no... no more Orient Blue coupes in PA. That's it. The rest must be DESTROYED.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> No no no... no more Orient Blue coupes in PA. That's it. The rest must be DESTROYED.  *


Boy you're in a destructive mod tonight

Actually I'm going down there tomorrow to pick some stuff up and am going to see if I can take it out. Haven't drove 5 speed in a while.

I have a buddy who's seriously onsidering an OB but he wants sedan. I'll have to warn him about your stalking I'll see if Vexed can give him some pointers


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Boy you're in a destructive mod tonight *


My week just keeps getting better... thankfully the week is over.


----------

